# Kinga - bei den Felsen (19 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Kinga*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (16 Okt. 2006)

Wirklich nette Felsen, die Kinga da besteigt 
Vielen Dank für die schicken Bilder!


----------



## bupa28 (19 Jan. 2007)

Einfach, der HAMMER.
Wo finde ich mehr ??


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Wirklich nette Felsen, die Kinga da besteigt
> Vielen Dank für die schicken Bilder!



und das schon zu wiederholten mal und immer wieder schön


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2011)

klasse


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2011)

Dieser Blick...


----------

